# Is the cobia tourney over before it even started???



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopefully this is not new news...Full Pull nailed a 93.8 lb cobe today...Is this a sign of a stellar season to come a la the mid-1990's, or is the tourney in the books already for 2011? It will certainly be fun to try to top this fish!

Here is the link to the pic. What a stud!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Desti...id=196131377086414&set=o.357760130379&theater


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

dadgum, what a slob ....


----------



## halleburton (Oct 20, 2009)

Didn't the Outcast tournament start today? Amazing fish.

Hopefully this is a sign of things to come this year!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

monster, the bite is on!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

A lot of fish getting caught out of Destin already. I hope to be out there by the end of this week to try and catch my first although it's going to be tougher without a tower!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

now thats a cobia


----------

